# Audi Best Buddies Challenge Hyannis Port: volunteers needed on June 3-6



## cjmiller (Jun 14, 1999)

The mission of Best Buddies is to establish a global volunteer movement that creates opportunities for one-to-one friendships, integrated employment and leadership development for people with intellectual and developmental disabilities. 

On June 5, 2010, celebrities, athletes, individuals with intellectual disabilities, and people just like you, will take the challenge, and come together on bike and on foot to make a difference and change lives. 

Bicyclists will be riding one of three options for distance: 100 Miles, 50 Miles or 20 Miles along a classic New England route, fully supported from Boston all the way to Hyannis Port. Open to all ages and abilities. 

For those who do not wish to ride, there is a 5k run and 3k walk led by Olympic gold medalist Carl Lewis at the finish area alongside the beach in Hyannis Port! 

Audi is the Title Sponsor for the event once again. We at the North Atlantic Audi Club have volunteered to help promote the event, in particular, to gather some helpers who can work along the courses. 

All volunteers will receive a volunteer t-shirt, food and beverages, and that warm fuzzy feeling you get from doing a good thing! 

(www.hpchallenge2010.org) 
The Audi Best Buddies Challenge: Hyannis Port is a truly unique five-star event that fosters friendship, teamwork and the inclusion of people with intellectual disabilities. On June 5, 2010, celebrities, athletes, individuals with intellectual disabilities, and people just like you, will take the challenge, and come together on bike and on foot to make a difference and change lives. 

Where : Boston to Hyannis Port — we need people along the whole 100 miles! 

Start Line / Registration Assistants: Assist with setup, registration, parking coordination, and light cleanup duties. 
Number of volunteers needed: 30. 
Time requirement: Depending on start line (100, 50 or 20 mile start lines, 5k/3k Run Walk) 
Locations – 
50 Mile Registration - CVS/pharmacy, 100 North Main Street, Carver (6:30 am – 11:00 am) 
20 Mile Registration - CVS/pharmacy, 65 Tupper Road, Sandwich (8:00 am – 12:00 pm) 

Course Marshalls: Assist riders stay on course route and caution traffic. See 2nd page for more details. 
Number of volunteers needed: 50. 
Time Requirement: Saturday shifts between 6am-5pm. 
Location – Boston to Hyannis 

Rest Stop Assistants: Assist with venue setup, food and water distribution, and light cleanup duties. 
Number of volunteers needed: 25. 
Time requirement: Depending on rest stop location - Saturday shifts between 6am-5pm 
Rest Stop #1 – Rietzl Audi, Norwell – 7 am – 10:30 am 
Rest Stop #2 – Duxbury Middle School, Duxbury – 8:00 am – 12 pm 
Rest Stop #3 - CVS/pharmacy, 100 North Main Street, Carver - 8:30 am – 1:30 pm 
Rest Stop # 4 – Miles Standish State Park, Plymouth – 9:00 am – 2:30 pm 

Bike Valets at the Start Line– After the ride is complete, the bikes are transported to the different start lines. As a bike valet, you will help remove the bikes from the moving trucks and give the bike back to the rider after verifying the tag numbers. If a rider stays over on Saturday night, they pick up their bikes on Sunday morning. 
Number of volunteers needed: 4 at each Start Line 
Time requirements: Saturday from 6:00 pm to 8:00 pm 
Sunday from 9:00 am to 11:00 am 
100 Mile Start - JFK Presidential Library and Museum, Boston 
50 Mile Start - CVS/pharmacy, 100 North Main Street, Carver 
20 Mile Start - CVS/pharmacy, 65 Tupper Road, Sandwich 

Unfortunately, due to capacity limitations, volunteers are not permitted to attend the post ride clam bake and concert without meeting the same fundraising goal of our riders, walkers, and runners. One exception being Volunteer Guides who will accompany their VIP guest to that event. 
Thank you for volunteering! 

Volunteer Contact for the Audi Best Buddies Challenge: Hyannis Port – Carolyn [email protected] 

Course Marshalls: Assist riders stay on course route and caution traffic. This is a great time to cheer on the riders. 

Areas and Times when Course Marshalls are needed 

Course Marshalls 
(Mile) Location Arrival Departure 
Boston 
1.8 Steel grate bridge on Morrissey Boulevard. Just after the riders come out of the Umass Campus. Riders will need to be cautious. 7:35 AM 8:00 AM 
Weymouth 
10.7 Riders will continue on Washington Street at the Light at Commercial St. 8:20 AM 9:00 AM 
11.1 Riders will continue on Washington Street at the Light at Broad St. 8:20 AM 9:00 AM 
12.5 Riders will continue on Washington Street at the Light at Middle St. 8:30 AM 9:10 AM 
13.4 Riders will continue on Washington Street at the Light at Mutton Lane 8:30 AM 9:10 AM 
13.6 Riders will continue on Washington Street at the Light at Pleasant St. 8:30 AM 9:10 AM 
Rockland 
16.4 Riders will continue onto Pond St / Rt 228 at the ramps for Route 3 8:40 AM 9:15 AM 
Marshfield 
31.7 Riders will take a left onto Rt 3A / Rt 139 / Ocean St. 
Rt. 3A combines with Rt. 139. It is a busy 4 lane road and riders will need to be cautious. 9:15 AM 10:30 AM 
32.2 Turn onto Rt 3A / Moraine St. from Route 139 at the light 
Duxbury 
33.9 Riders will continue straight on Lincoln St. & Temple Street at the 4 way stop sign 9:20 AM 10:45 AM 
34.9 Riders will continue straight on Lincoln St. & Rt. 14 through the rotary. 9:25 AM 10:50 AM 
Kingston 
42.6 Right onto Rt 80 West / Brook St. from Route 3A at the light 9:45 AM 11:30 AM 
Plympton 
48.1 Left onto Rt 58 / Main St from Mayflower at light 10:10 AM 12:15 PM 
Plymouth 
72.8 Left onto Rte 3A South from Hedges Pond Rd at stop sign 11:10 AM 2:20 PM 
72.9 Riders will continue left past signs for Rte 3 exits to Boston and Cape Cod and stay on Rt 3A. Herring Pond Road will be on the right 11:10 AM 2:20 PM 
Bourne 
76.0 Riders will continue straight on Old Plymouth Road across Scusset Beach Rd/ Meetinghouse Ln at stop sign 11:15 AM 2:45 PM 
76.6 Instruct riders to dismount…use sidewalk on left for Sagamore Bridge crossing at Friendly's Ice Cream 11:15 AM 2:45 PM 
76.7 At the bridge, show riders where they can walk their bikes (up left sidewalk of Sagamore Bridge) 11:15 AM 2:45 PM 
77.4 Left onto Adams St at the Bridge Restaurant. Riders will be coming from the direction of the Christmas Tree Shop. 11:20 AM 3:00 PM 
Sandwich 
79.6 Right onto Merchants Rd from Tupper Road 11:30 AM 3:00 PM 
79.8 Right onto Merchants Rd leaving Rest Stop # 5 11:30 AM 3:00 PM 
80.2 Right onto Tupper Rd from Old Kings Highway at lights 11:30 AM 3:00 PM 
86.3 Continue on Service Rd at Chase Rd (unmarked)at stop sign 11:40 AM 3:10 PM 
Barnstable 
90.4 Right onto Oak St from the Service Road at 4-way stop sign 12:00 PM 4:15 PM 
91.4 Right onto Old Stage Road from Oak Street at stop sign 12:00 PM 4:15 PM 
92.4 Riders will continue straight on Old Falmouth Road at the insections of Lumbert Mill Road. It is at 4-way stop sign 12:15 PM 4:45 PM 
99.3 Right onto Craigville Beach Rd from South Main Street 12:15 PM 4:45 PM 


Volunteer Contact for the Audi Best Buddies Challenge: Hyannis Port – Carolyn [email protected]


----------



## cjmiller (Jun 14, 1999)

*Fabulous event this weekend; thanks to all who helped out*

Some of us helped by driving various VIPs around in new Audis. A blast... 
some also helped staff the many rest areas or start lines for the different bike rides. 
Thanks to all; we raised about 4.2 million for the charity. Hope to see you next year!


----------

